# Red sex link



## allieohle

We just got our first baby chicks today! A barred rock and a red sex link. What can anyone tell me about the red sex link? It is a mixed breed- so not a breed, actually a hybrid- right? Can anyone tell me anything about them?


----------



## OliviaE

Yaaa new chicks r awesome!!!!.....I have amber sex links myself....red sex links and amber sex and all other "sex links" links r a hybrid of good layers to make a really good layer....the red part is just their color 

Have fun with ur chicks


----------



## KeyMan

Sex-links are cross-bred chickens whose color at hatching is differentiated by sex, thus making chick sexing an easier process. Sex-links come in many varieties, few of which are a true breed. As hybrids of laying or dual-purpose breeds infused with extra vigor via heterosis, sex-links can be extremely good egg-layers which often produce 300 eggs a year or more depending on the quality of care and feed.
Two common varieties are the black sex-link (also called Black Stars) and the red sex-link (also called Red Stars).[2] Blacks are a cross between a Rhode Island Red or New Hampshire rooster and a Barred Rock hen. Red sex-links are a cross between a Rhode Island Red or New Hampshire rooster and a White Rock, Silver Laced Wyandotte, Rhode Island White or Delaware hen. One example of a red linked breed is the Red Shaver. In Europe, the Cream Legbar (an actual true-breeding pure breed) and ISA Brown sex-links also exist

I googled it.


----------



## AlexTS113

They are also good egg layers. Good luck!


----------



## allieohle

Wow- what a lovely, welcoming response! Thanks, all! We are loving these new sweet chicks...thank you for your help and input (and googling!)


----------



## RiverOtter54

KeyMan said:


> Sex-links are cross-bred chickens whose color at hatching is differentiated by sex, thus making chick sexing an easier process. Sex-links come in many varieties, few of which are a true breed. As hybrids of laying or dual-purpose breeds infused with extra vigor via heterosis, sex-links can be extremely good egg-layers which often produce 300 eggs a year or more depending on the quality of care and feed.
> Two common varieties are the black sex-link (also called Black Stars) and the red sex-link (also called Red Stars).[2] Blacks are a cross between a Rhode Island Red or New Hampshire rooster and a Barred Rock hen. Red sex-links are a cross between a Rhode Island Red or New Hampshire rooster and a White Rock, Silver Laced Wyandotte, Rhode Island White or Delaware hen. One example of a red linked breed is the Red Shaver. In Europe, the Cream Legbar (an actual true-breeding pure breed) and ISA Brown sex-links also exist
> 
> I googled it.


Lol i thought that was coming off the top of your head...but... Still impressed...love the info and sense of community here...


----------



## KeyMan

I know a little about a lot of things...... BUT I don't know a lot about much.


----------



## pjs

We have 3 RSL's awesome birds started laying eggs in January and everyday since! 1 of them thinks its a tough chick she protects all the others. Very friendly chickens too.


----------

